# I-130 : Other relevant documentation to establish ongoing union?



## sissak (May 26, 2012)

Hello , I have a question. My husband and I have 2 affidavits as evidence of the bona fides of marriage. We do not have joint ownership, joint accounts etc... as we live in 2 different countries. My question is I know there is an option to submit "Any other relevant documentation to establish that there is an ongoing martial union." Can you please give me an examples of what these could be? Maybe what you have used? Thankyou so much for your help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

sissak said:


> Hello , I have a question. My husband and I have 2 affidavits as evidence of the bona fides of marriage. We do not have joint ownership, joint accounts etc... as we live in 2 different countries. My question is I know there is an option to submit "Any other relevant documentation to establish that there is an ongoing martial union." Can you please give me an examples of what these could be? Maybe what you have used? Thankyou so much for your help!


Pictures, correspondence, hotel bills .... anything you did together.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to convince them that your marriage is genuine and not just one of convenience in order to get the necessary visa. If you have nothing else, it may come down to letters, phone bills showing regular and frequent calls, photographs (say, of vacations taken together), ticket receipts for trips back and forth to visit one another.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The US citizen start the ball rolling by just filing the I-130 
U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------

